# Fog machine fix



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Boo y'all!!!

I know everyone is busy making props and getting prepped but I have a question.

I am down two foggers. They are the Lite F/X types - small 400W units. both have worked in the past (when new) but have failed completely.

One seems like it is heating up but no smoke comes out.

The other - nada. My meter shows voltage getting to the heater/pump area but I get bupkis.

I have tried storing dry - and wet - there doesn't seem to be a difference with my plug-in-and-working rate so far. I would like to repair these if at all possible. Any suggestions for what I should or could do to break these down for better testing and/or repair?

TIA,


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

SpectreTTM and I were actually discussing this at the NE Gathering this weekend. It's probably cheaper/less time consuming to just buy two new units from Wal-Mart (or Michael's) than to repair the existing ones.

Without cracking one of my own to open and examine, I would think that either your pump is dead or one of the copper tubes that feeds the fluid to the heating element is clogged. If it's the pump, you may be able to find a model number on the pump and replace it. If it's the copper tubing, then you may just need to measure the tubing and find a supplier that sells the same ID and OD tubing.

Honestly though, with the amount of time you'll put into replacing the pump, and the chance that you screw up the unit worse, it may just be more cost-effective to replace them.

This reminds me... it's time for me to break mine out and give them the annual test.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.deathappeal.com/projects/fogger_repair/fogger_repair.htm


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Good info - thanks Vlad.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

You're possibly right (more like probably) but I'm kinda getting tired of just replacing my foggers and I'd like to figure out if there's a cost effective way to recover the blighters.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's another option, once removing the cover, being very careful, plug in your unit, let heat up, then lightly tap on the pump while pushing your the fogger button.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*I have the same problem*

So, I tested my fog machine yesterday and same problem as when I tried to use it last season. Heats up fine but does not blow the fog out. I did notice it has a fuse, but I haven't replaced it yet to see if that will fix it. Is this a commom problem? I cleaned out the nozzle and fluid chamber but still nada. Little tufts of smoke come out but nothing else 

I hate it when things break, arghhhh


----------

